# Kumpel will mich ins Casino schleppen.



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nen kumpel von mir hat heute geburtstag.
und der will umbedingt ins casino -.-
leider hab ich letztes wochenende im ubermut der gefühle (bischen was getrunken und so) schon zugesagt.
es ging um 50€ ja für einige vn euch nicht viel, ich bekomm aber als praktikannt 100€ im monat d.H ich werd morgen 2 wochen arbeit das kl runterspülen wenns dumm läuft. Aus dem mathe untericht weiß ich das das casino grundsätzlich gewinnt, ne faire chnce gibt es da nicht, nein auch das verdoppeln ist kein weg zum sieg.

Getränke und Geschenk nicht eingerechnet.
jetzt brauch ich irgend ne möglichkeit morgen abend nicht umbedingt 50€ zu verballern sondern vieleicht nur 20.

nach längerem überlegen find ich nun das es a) ne ziemlich dämliche idee ist nem casino betreiber meine kohle innen rachen zu werfen und b)find ich die spiele die man da so spielt eher öde bis total öde (also black jack, Poker, Roulette).
ich kann dem ganzen nichts positives abgewinnen auch wenn ich es ernsthaft versuche.

brauche trost und tipps

mfg jon_x


----------



## mastergamer (25. Juli 2009)

1. Option: Sag deinem Freund, wie es ist. Wenn er es nicht akzeptiert, dann' streich' ihn von deiner Freundesliste.

2. Option: Du gehst' mit ihm ins Casino. Aber mit weniger Geld als 50 €. Du sagst ihm, du habest ein Teil des Geldes verloren .. Eine Notlüge.

3. Option: Stell' dich krank, melde' dich nicht bei ihm oder sag ihm, deine Oma sei gestorben.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Juli 2009)

Hm entweder krank simulieren oder ehrlich sein... bin mir gar nicht sicher ob man mit 50 euro im casino überhaupt was reißen kann!
(ich geh mal davon aus das das geld danach weg ist...)

habe selber demnächst geburtstag und habe das hier gefunden:



> Leistungsumfang:
> 
> * 1 Übernachtung im Doppelzimmer mit Fitnessfrühstück
> * 4 - Gänge romantisches Gourmet-Candle-Light-Dinner mit Aperitif
> ...



aber meine fragen sind... 

muss man da unbedingt mit anzug / kleidchen rein? (das könnte auch ne ausrede sein!!)
kann man sich da überhaupt beschäftigen wenn man die ganzen spiele nicht kann?

nach oceans 11 - 13 und pate 2 würde ich sowas ja schon gerne mal in "real" sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(sonst gehts in ein mittelalterliches örtchen mit nachtführung etc...)


----------



## Redryujin (25. Juli 2009)

Ich würde den Freund erklären das es nicht geht mit den 50 €. Einfach sagen du musst mit 100 Euro im Monat leben. Kauf ihn einfach ein schönes Geburtstagsgeschenk oder lade ihn wo ein.

Falls ihr doch hingeht dann lass die 50 € einfach Zuhause liegen und sag ihn. "Huch jetzt habe ich mein Geld Zuhause liegen lassen". 

Wenn er es nicht aktzeptiert dann würde ich mir überlegen ob es wirklich dein Freund ist oder nicht. Wie heißt es immer so schön "Bei Geld hört die Freundschaft auf".

Mein Tip: *Lass die Finger vom Alkohol!*


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

naja ich will ihm ja nun auch nicht den geburtstag versauen und ich lege eigentlich schon großen wert auf seine freundschaft.

das roblem ist glaub ich das er seid er seinen wehrdienst ableistet einfach zuviel kohle hat, oder anders gesagt er hat die relation zum geld verloren.

naja mal gucken zuerst werd ich wohl am beginners table bleiben und dann höchstens ne runde blackjack spielen, ich glaub das ist noch das fairste spiel.

die spiele kenn ich ich, zumindest so die grund regeln allerdings find ich die trozdem nicht sonderlich spannend weil ich ja den mathematischen hintergrund ausm mathe/informatik unterricht kenn und daher weiß wie meine chancen stehen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (25. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> naja ich will ihm ja nun auch nicht den geburtstag versauen und ich lege eigentlich schon großen wert auf seine freundschaft.
> 
> das roblem ist glaub ich das er seid er seinen wehrdienst ableistet einfach zuviel kohle hat, oder anders gesagt er hat die relation zum geld verloren.
> 
> naja mal gucken zuerst werd ich wohl am beginners table bleiben und dann höchstens ne runde blackjack spielen, ich glaub das ist noch das fairste spiel.



Wie wärs mit der Notlüge, dass deine Mutter grade knapp bei Kasse ist und Du ihr das Geld gegeben hast?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

glaub nicht das er mir das abkauft, ich bin kein guter lügner.

naja wenigstens wei0 ich jetzt schon das das das erste und letzte mal ist das ich ins casino gehe.


----------



## Konov (25. Juli 2009)

Das einzig richtige und vernünftige wäre, ihm die Wahrheit zu sagen, so wie es ist.
Das sollte er dann akzeptieren.... wenn nicht, ist er wohl wirklich kein guter Freund.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

ich verzock einfach 20€ und sag ihm dann das ich kB mehr hab weil ich 20mal hinter einander verloren hab.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> muss man da unbedingt mit anzug / kleidchen rein? (das könnte auch ne ausrede sein!!) *<- nein du kuckst zu viele filme *
> kann man sich da überhaupt beschäftigen wenn man die ganzen spiele nicht kann? *sich voll laufen lassen sonst nix, man geht ja ins Casino um zu zocken und nicht zum rumstehen.*


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Kumpel von mir steht auch total drauf aber ich sag ihm halt jedes mal wie schwul das ist, also sei einfach ehrlich ;]

Aber btw, Pokern, da haste ne faire chance sofern du es kannst, aber da wirste mit 50€ wohl nicht weit kommen.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Kumpel von mir steht auch total drauf aber ich sag ihm halt jedes mal wie schwul das ist, also sei einfach ehrlich ;]
> 
> Aber btw, Pokern, da haste ne faire chance sofern du es kannst, aber da wirste mit 50€ wohl nicht weit kommen.



ne ist es nicht, es ist interessant und mindest ein mal im leben sollte man in einem Casion gewesen sein, am besten in las vegas! ^^


----------



## Xondor (25. Juli 2009)

In dem Casino hier herrscht schon Anzugpflicht. Liegt aber vllt daran, dass es auch in einem Schloss ist und naja einfach iwie "gehoben"^^

Einmal war ich dort, und wir haben zu zweit, neben einer Flasche Sekt (jede xte eintrittskarte gewinnt) die ca 40 euro eintritt zusammen in ca 120 euro verwandelt. Haben nur Roulette gespielt, weil wir sonst nichts können xD und automaten sind nicht so witzig. Manchmal haben wir auch je einer auf rot und auf schwarz gesetzt, nur um was zu machen (fast) ohne risiko xD.

Vielleicht hast du ja glück, du musst nur wissen wann du aufhören musst.


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gehört, dass MITEINANDER REDEN einiges bewirken kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe auch schonmal eine dicke Casinonacht mit 3 Freunden hinter mit gehabt. Aber da haben wir 100€ pro Perosn verjubelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich konnte das Geld verschmerzen und kann sagen, dass es eines der besten Abende in meinem Leben war. Vielleicht auch weil ich bei Roulette 350€ gewonnen habe, die ich danach wieder verlor *g*

Auf den Punkt gebracht: Wenn du das Geld eigentlich anderweitig brauchst, dann behalte es und sprich mit deinem Freund! Anonsten wünsche ich dir einen schönen Abend


----------



## nuriina (25. Juli 2009)

Überred ihn in nen Stripclub zu gehen, habr ihr mehr von.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Überred ihn in nen Stripclub zu gehen, habr ihr mehr von.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jo die idee is besser


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> ne ist es nicht, es ist interessant und mindest ein mal im leben sollte man in einem Casion gewesen sein, am besten in las vegas! ^^



Wie du Las Vegas aber nicht mit einem Casino hier in Deutschland vergleichen kannst wo du mit 50&#8364; aufkreuzt. Ich war schonmal dort und es ist natürlich der absolute Hammer, aber in keinster Weise vergleichbar.
In Potsdam war ich auch schon in einem Casino mit Anzugpflicht, das war auch super, aber nja, mit 50&#8364; lassen die dich da glaub garnicht rein (für mich btw sehr viel Geld, ich bin da durch meine Verwandschaft mit rein die auch den Besitzer kennen, daher ;]).


----------



## Ol@f (25. Juli 2009)

Als autonomes Wesen sag einfach, dass du kein Bock hast!?


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

hmm joa stimmt auch wieder.

kommt nur nicht so toll.


----------



## Rhak (25. Juli 2009)

Mit dem Casino ist das ja sone Sache. Was du machst hängt stark von deinem Typ ab. Nachdem was du hier so schreibst würde ich mal tippen, dass es für dich wirklich besser ist wenn du entweder garnicht spielst, oder nur wenig Geld einsetzt. Man kann im Casino durchaus auch etwas reißen wenn man 'nur' mit 20€ hingeht. 

Was mich allerdings verblüfft ist, dass die meisten von euch wohl davon ausgehen, dass man im Casino sein Geld wegwirft. Klar, wenn man mit dem Vorsatz hingeht "Ich geh extra 20-mal verlieren, damit ich sagen kann ich  habe keine Lust mehr..." dann verliert man 20€. Ich würde allerdings für Anfänger empfehlen, zu zweit oder zu dritt an einen Blackjacktisch zu gehen. Das Spiel ist auch für Glücksspiel-Anfänger leicht zu verstehen (normalerweise hat es jeder schonmal gespielt, wenn auch ohne Geldeinsätze) und es ist meiner Meinung nach für jemanden wie den TE die beste Möglichkeit sogar noch Gewinn aus dem Casinobesuch herauszuholen. 

Solltest du also hingehen, gelten die normalen Regeln, die man sich während des Spiels immer wieder in den Hinterkopf rufen sollte. Wirklich nur die Summe Geld ausgeben, die man sich vorher überlegt hat (und es ist wichtig, dass man sie sich vorher überlegt!). Wer nach dem Motto: "Naja gut, meine 20€ sind weg, setze ich halt nochmal 5€, ist ja nichts und so hab ich nochmal eine Chance..." spielt, der hat schon verloren... 

Ich versuche niemanden hier zum Casinobesuch zu bewegen, ich möchte nur daran erinnern, dass entgegen der hier vorherrschenden Meinung ein Casinobesuch nicht zwingend mit einem Geldverlust gleichzusetzen ist!


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

hab ihn gerade angerufen und ihm alles erzählt, er hat es glücklicherweise ganz gut aufgenommen.

ich glaub er ist selber auch nicht mehr so ganz davon überzeugt.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> hab ihn gerade angerufen und ihm alles erzählt, er hat es glücklicherweise ganz gut aufgenommen.
> 
> ich glaub er ist selber auch nicht mehr so ganz davon überzeugt.


geht in den stripclub das is echt besser ;D


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

gehen nun innen irish pub ^^

ist auch nice da nur bischen wenig frauen ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> gehen nun innen irish pub ^^
> 
> ist auch nice da nur bischen wenig frauen ^^


naja nicht unbedingt der bei uns 2 dörfer weiter ist recht gut besucht immer und für schöne frauen ist auch immer gesorgt


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> geht in den stripclub das is echt besser ;D



ne in den Buff da ist es noch besser


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

kennste den witz:

"was ist der unterschied zwischen ner nutte und ner pizza ?"


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (25. Juli 2009)

jon_x(back schrieb:


> kennste den witz:
> 
> "was ist der unterschied zwischen ner nutte und ner pizza ?"



ne kenne ich nicht was ist den unterschied ? ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Juli 2009)

die nutte kann man nicht zerschnitten bestellen?


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Die Nutte gibts auch ohne Pilze, aber ich denke mal das Thema ist gegessen..


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

> Die Nutte gibts auch ohne Pilze, aber ich denke mal das Thema ist gegessen..


Die Pizza gibts auch ohne Pilze - wo lebst du denn? O.o


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

Wohl in nem Land in dems nur Pizzen mit Pilzen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steakpfanne (25. Juli 2009)

Nenn mir bitte das Land, damit ich da ja nie hinzieh oO
Ich hasse Pilze^^


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

hmm kennt ihr das auch wenner mal versucht im freundeskreis pizza selber zu machen ?

erst sagen alle ja geil ich ess voll gerne pizza.

dann frag ich was wollter essen ?

sagt der erste: mir egal aber OHNE PILZE !!!!

sagt der zweite: AUF JEDENFALL OHNE TUNFISCH !!!!1111einseinself!

sagt der dritte: ICH HASSE GEMÜSE ARG!!!!!


----------



## EspCap (25. Juli 2009)

steakpfanne schrieb:


> Nenn mir bitte das Land, damit ich da ja nie hinzieh oO
> Ich hasse Pilze^^


Dito 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (25. Juli 2009)

pilze sind doch neben chillidingern das beste anner pizza.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Omg ich hab die Begriffe vertauscht, verzeiht mir oh Herr.
Ihr verzeiht einem auch garnichts, meine Fresse.


----------



## Night falls (25. Juli 2009)

> Ihr verzeiht einem auch garnichts, meine Fresse.


Exakt! Du solltest dir einen anderen Account machen - dem Fehler kannst du nun nichtmehr entfliehen.


----------



## Deathstyle (25. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ignorant genug darauf zu scheißen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (26. Juli 2009)

digga geht doch klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

haste mein amtliches siegel drauf ^^

achjo für alle dies wissen wollen:

waren erst bei BK wollten dann ins kino aber irish pub erschien atraktiever also anderen angerufen der war aber in nem anderen pub wo wa erst in wollten.

lange rede kurzer sinn: hagetys -> 1€ bar -> paddys, viel gesoffen geiler abend


----------



## Alion (26. Juli 2009)

Ich habe schon die eine oder andere Kasino Erfahrung gemacht.
Falls du da hin gehst ist das wichtigste, dass du dir eine Limite setzt. Heisst bsp 20 Euro. Wenn du das Geld verloren hast hör auf. Wenn du das Geld verdoppelt hast also 40 Euro hör auf. Und das hör auf meine ich nicht für die Abend. Sondern für eine ganze Zeit. Wenn du denkst, hey ich habe an dem Abend 20 Euro gewonnen da gehe ich nächste Woche nochmals hin und probiere es nochmals kannst du nur verlieren.
Dann habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass beim Black Jack die Gewinnchancen am höchsten sind. Je nach dem auch beim Poker aber da musst du das spiel schon ziemlich im griff haben.
Schau mal im Internet nach Black Jack Tabellen. Da kannst du nachschauen wann du welche Karte nehmen musst um die grösste Gewinnchance zu haben. Komm aber nicht auf die Idee die Tabelle mit ins Kasino zu nehmen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Dann habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass beim Black Jack die Gewinnchancen am höchsten sind. Je nach dem auch beim Poker aber da musst du das spiel schon ziemlich im griff haben.


BlackJack ist so ziemlich das langweiligste in einem Casino... wenn du nur den Mist machst hast du eh keine Lust da nochmal rein zu gehen. *g

So alle paar Monate ist ein Abend im Casino angesagt, jeder so 3-400€ und dann einen richtig geilen Abend geniessen. Passt schon.


Kein Geld => Kein Casino, aber das hat dein Freund ja offensichtlich auch eingesehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Ganz einfach:


"Sorry, mir ist das wirklich zu teuer. Ich muss momentan auf meine Ausgaben achten weil ich echt knapp bei Kasse bin."

Wenn ers nicht versteht -> war ers nicht wert.


----------



## Nofel (27. Juli 2009)

Ich würde ihm auch sagen: "Sorry geht gerade leider nicht, ich kann mir das nicht leisten. Aber vielleicht wenn ich was mehr Geld hab."


Ich war mit einem Kumpel in Monaco im Casino. Er hat 5750&#8364; auf den Kopf gehauen. Ich 250&#8364; nur für Getränke. Es hat ihm nicht wirklich weh getan, mir schon, obwohl er mich eingeladen hat. Durfte da sowieso noch nicht Spielen (21 Lebensjahr vollendet, das war mein 21 Geburtstag). 
War aber ein schöner Geburtstag.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Nofel schrieb:


> Durfte da sowieso noch nicht Spielen (21 Lebensjahr vollendet, das war mein 21 Geburtstag).


Öhm... an deinem 21. Geburtstag hast du dein 21. Lebensjahr vollendet, nur so nebenbei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Öhm... an deinem 21. Geburtstag hast du dein 21. Lebensjahr vollendet, nur so nebenbei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Am 21. Geburtstag kommt man ins 22te Lebensjahr ;p


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Am 21. Geburtstag kommt man ins 22te Lebensjahr ;p


Wirklich? Dachte nach dem 21. kommt das 21,5. Lebensjahr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Belphega (27. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Wirklich? Dachte nach dem 21. kommt das 21,5. Lebensjahr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar ^^
Genauer eigentlich ins 21,333(..)
__

Das mim Casino is sowiso so ne Sache.
Wir in Österreich dürfen zB ab Vollendung des 18ten Lebensjahres im Casino spieln.
Außer bei Pokerturnieren - die sind ab 21.


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Juli 2009)

Kasinos sind eigentlich recht ausgeglichen. Mal verliert man und mal gewinnt die Bank.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Kasinos sind eigentlich recht ausgeglichen. Mal verliert man und mal gewinnt die Bank.


Und das finde ich auch durchaus okay so... ich meine, man geht ja in der Regel nicht wirklich da rein um gross was zu gewinnen sondern um einen richtig netten Abend zu haben.

Im Kino sagste ja auch nicht, oh... jetzt hat das Kino aber Gewinn gemacht - das ist was schlechtes.

Nur die preisliche Ebene ist ein klein wenig verschieden. *g


----------



## Wowneuling (27. Juli 2009)

Du hast meinen Satz nicht richtig gelesen. 

Im Gegensatz zu Kasinos kokettieren Kinos aber nicht mit einer Tatsache welche nicht stimmt. Nämlich der Wahrscheinlichkeit dort als reicher Mann raus zu gehen. Und ich wiederspreche dir, dass die meisten dort nur wegen des Spaßes rein gehen. Der Wunsch nach dem Gewinn der einem alle finanziellen Sorgen entledigt, dürfte dort bei den meisten eher im Vordergrund stehen.


----------



## Potpotom (27. Juli 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Du hast meinen Satz nicht richtig gelesen.
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Kasinos kokettieren Kinos aber nicht mit einer Tatsache welche nicht stimmt. Nämlich der Wahrscheinlichkeit dort als reicher Mann raus zu gehen. Und ich wiederspreche dir, dass die meisten dort nur wegen des Spaßes rein gehen. Der Wunsch nach dem Gewinn der einem alle finanziellen Sorgen entledigt, dürfte dort bei den meisten eher im Vordergrund stehen.


Doch, ich habe deinen Satz richtig gelesen. Ich finde es trotzdem okay das die Kasinos gewinnen... sie bieten dir den "Nervenkitzel" und ein gutes Ambiente für deine finanzielle Gegenleistung. Jedoch hat jeder die Chance dort den einen Gewinn abzuräumen, das diese verschwindend gering ist sollte jedem bewusst sein.

Und soweit ich mich erinnere werben Kasinos nicht damit, einen Besucher mit Reichtum zu überschütten... ich bilde mir sogar ein es wäre verboten. 

Wer ein Kasino besucht um es als reicher Mann wieder zu verlassen lebt in seiner eigenen Welt - dem ist wohl nicht zu helfen. 

-----

Das Kino habe ich erwähnt weil man dort, wie in einem Kasino, Spass haben möchte und dafür bezahlt. Wenn das bei dir nicht der Fall ist... naja, dann tut es mir leid.


----------



## Sin (27. Juli 2009)

Hmm ich war damals mit mehreren Kollegen Hohensyburg in Dortmund. eintritt 20€ und für 20€ jettons die nicht wieder getauscht werden können (musste man im endeffekt verlieren) Naja, der Abend neigte sich dem ende zu, und nach etlichem rot/schwarz gesetze, hatte ich noch 10€ in Jettons über, die ich bereits ungewandelt hatte und wieder hätte mitnehmen können. Aus spass an der Freude hab ich dann einfach an einem Tisch 10€ auf eine Zahl gesetzt... und ich habe gewonnen. Insgesamt 360€. Man war ich happy. Das Casino hat mich danach aber nie wieder gesehen, so kann ich jederzeit behaupten ich hab gegen die Bank gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (27. Juli 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Klar ^^
> Genauer eigentlich ins 21,333(..)
> __
> 
> ...




Also ich bin mit 20 rein, um 24h bin in dann 21 geworden. Durfte dann aber trotzdem nicht Spielen. Aber war mal eine super Angelegenheit sich fein rauszuputzen und im Anzug weg zu gehen. Finde das sieht richtig gut aus, man wird normal nur blöde angesehen.


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2009)

Geh doch einfach ins Kasino und gib nichts aus. Ganz simpel.


----------



## sympathisant (27. Juli 2009)

leih dir das notwendige geld dafür und geh als reicher mann aus dem casino ...  mit dem richtigen system sollte das klappen ...


----------

